# Retrofit Blind Spot Monitoring



## Thomps2000 (Apr 16, 2021)

Good Evening All,

Just became the owner of a 2015 TTS. The car has active lane keep assist but does not have the blind spot monitor fitted. Is this something that can be retrofitted to the vehicle?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

The two things are nothing to do with each other. Lane assist is camera based from the screen.

Blind spot or side assist uses a sensor under the mirrors. Can you retrofit? sure, not cheap.... The TT doesn't get the other parts such as crossing assist and exit warning regardless.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

can be retrofitted, but you need new mirror caps and leds, wiring and the radars to be mounted behind the rear bumper
https://www.kufatec.com/en/audi/tt/tt-8 ... s-fv-41520
https://www.k-electronic-shop.de/AUDI/T ... stent.html

by the way, I find it very useful, especially at night


----------



## blackvalver (Jan 6, 2020)

kevin#34 said:


> ...
> by the way, I find it very useful, especially at night


...for other drivers that don't have their headlights on? :lol: 
I do agree it's a very good safety feature, especially if you do a lot of motorway miles, but I think I'd have other priorities for the cost and hassle of retrofitting this


----------



## Ruudfood (Apr 9, 2018)

https://www.hazzydayz.com/audi-side-ass ... 8594-p.asp

Not sure it's worth it at that price!


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

not by chance it's called "blind spot" 



blackvalver said:


> ...for other drivers that don't have their headlights on? :lol:
> I do agree it's a very good safety feature, especially if you do a lot of motorway miles, but I think I'd have other priorities for the cost and hassle of retrofitting this


----------

